# Great Pyr/anatolian no heat!



## jannerbanner (Apr 1, 2014)

Our pup, Myrtlewood turned 1 year old on 8-30 and has never had a heat. I know this can't be normal and I have been watching her like a hawk! Any ideas what may be causing this? She is otherwise healthy and wonderful!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Our Great Pyrenees is 10 months old and has not had a heat yet. My Vet seemed to think that was fine.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

My pyrs or pyr mixes always go into heat for the first time around a year old. Then every 6 months after that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That is somewhat common. Some do not have their first heat until 16 months, some up to 3yrs. However if it takes her until she is 3, she is not a good breeding candidate, if that is what your intentions are. 
But some are just late bloomers


----------



## jannerbanner (Apr 1, 2014)

I feel much better now! Thank you all so much. I do not want to breed her, but wanted to wait until after her first heat to get her fixed. Again, thank you,:grouphug:
janice


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

It is actually healthier to have them fixed before there first heat.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Ditto! No reason to wait on her first heat. Will reduce her chances of uterine cancer to spay her now. It also will help settle her so she can concentrate on her job. If she cycles she will be distracted and fellows will come around from miles...


----------



## jannerbanner (Apr 1, 2014)

Well, on big dogs the labia is more toward the stomach until it pooches out with their first heat. I learned this with my first LGD female, but hers was worse and she had puppy vaginitis until after her hoohaw moved up closer to her anus with the first heat. I know that there is a danger of other dogs, but I don't think our 1/2 kangal nuetered, 160lb male will let any other dog near her. Thought I would share a pic of her because she's so durn cute!


----------



## Kupla (Aug 1, 2014)

I know that anatolians are still considered a primitive breed, females normally only go into heat once a year and quite a few don't have their first heat until they are 18 or 20 months old.


----------

